# Ladies time of the month/thrush question Sorry guys



## gail1 (Jan 18, 2011)

i have thrush yet again. im getting it after every peroid I have noticed that i get it worse if i use tampons instead of towels, just wondered if anyone else found the same  or is there an explanation for this. Sorry guys this is the only place i can ask this


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 18, 2011)

gail1 said:


> i have thrush yet again. im getting it after every peroid I have noticed that i get it worse if i use tampons instead of towels, just wondered if anyone else found the same  or is there an explanation for this. Sorry guys this is the only place i can ask this



Hi gail I haven't had thrush for a few years now, and also no monthly's. Maybe not using tampons for a couple of months, just to give you a rest, and getting some medication like Canesten, because with tampons you use could be irritating the area more. ( so glad I don't have to go through anymore) Sheena x


----------



## margie (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Gail 

I have a book on the subject - I think I must have been suffering around the time of diagnosis. 

so here goes on Thrush and periods - I'm paraphrasing 

It's common just before a period as the blood creates the ideal environment for the yeast to thrive.

High oestrogen levels can increase vaginal sugar and encourage thrush.

On Diabetes - it suggests that poor control can cause increased vaginal glucose secretions leading to thrush. 

Lack of air - helps thrush thrive. 

Tampons - Can aggrevate thrush as they can cause vaginal ulcers particularly if they are not changed often.


----------



## aw2110 (Jan 18, 2011)

I suffered for years with Thrush.  Its horrible.  First of all buy new knickers and chuck old ones away.  Apparently you never completely destroy the thrush by just washing.  Anyway who needs an excuse to buy new pants?  Also get the medication and use it all.  Next look at your diet and cut out anything fungal like blue cheese, mushrooms etc.  Also drink lots of water and maybe don't use tampons near the end of your period.  I found a really good book which helped me though this was before I was diagnosed with Type 1.  Good luck and I hope you don't have to suffer too much longer.


----------



## Caroline (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope the thrush clears up. 

Someone suggested natural yoghurt, and ironing the gussett of the knickers, but new knickers every so often is more fun.

If you go into the pharmacy, they will be able to suggest something that will help, I know some types of Cannestan (cannestan combi I think) comes with a tablet and a tube of cream.


----------



## hotchop (Jan 19, 2011)

when ever my bg runs high over a period of time, i get thrush


----------



## chrismbee (Jan 19, 2011)

Hope you don't mind a "mere man" looking/responding, but increased levels of sugar in blood, urine and sweat provides bacteria and parasites with extra nourishment, making them thrive, hence the link with diabetes.
My ex used to suffer a lot from thrush (although, she didn't have diabetes) and the "new pants" thing, combined with head-on canesten treatment usually alleviated things.

PS. I have never subscribed to the notion that "women's problems" can only be discussed by women - blokes have blokey-conditions as well.  It's all a matter of healthcare and well-being, at the end of the day and we should all be able to talk about it in an honest and open way.


----------



## Catwoman76 (Jan 19, 2011)

chrismbee said:


> Hope you don't mind a "mere man" looking/responding, but increased levels of sugar in blood, urine and sweat provides bacteria and parasites with extra nourishment, making them thrive, hence the link with diabetes.
> My ex used to suffer a lot from thrush (although, she didn't have diabetes) and the "new pants" thing, combined with head-on canesten treatment usually alleviated things.
> 
> PS. I have never subscribed to the notion that "women's problems" can only be discussed by women - blokes have blokey-conditions as well.  It's all a matter of healthcare and well-being, at the end of the day and we should all be able to talk about it in an honest and open way.



I think what gail means is most women will suffer these 'lady' problems and alot of men shy away from that sort of thing.  Good for you for replying to the thread, comment noted  Sheena


----------



## donnarob (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Girls, 

I've had 2 attacks of thrush this month and interestingly, my bg leves have been lowering so I don't think it's got anything to do with high sugars in my case. 

I'm convinced a lot of my problems have manifested themselves from the onset of approaching menopause.  I am 51.5 and haven't had a period for 6 months now, so I'm on track.  I think my hormone levels must be all over the place and it makes sense surely, if you have fluctuating hormone levels = higher than normal bg levels.  My Norwegian lady doctor is young and I don't think she has a clue about what it's like to be experiencing this.  She sweeps aside any suggestion that the two might be linked and retorts that "its all perfectly natural" 

Canesten cream along a with a pessary usually does the trick, but can be very costly if you have to repeat the exercise.  Usually pharmacies sell their own version as you're paying for the name with Canesten.  Try probiotics, leavy green veggies, lots of live natural yoghurt (internally & out)!! 

It's also been reported to use cotton pants and to boil wash when you have an attack.  

Hope this helps? 
Donna x


----------



## LauraH (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Gail,

Thrush is just awful, I really feel for you.  I haven't been able to get rid of it since I was diagnosed type 1 2 and half years ago.  Most things already said here are true:  buy cotton underwear, and wash at a very hot temp.  Synthetic materials can make it worse, also very tight underwear can make it worse.  When you're washing yourself 'down there' just use warm water, no coloured or scented soaps, body washes or sprays as they can upset things.  Unfortunately tampons do sometimes make things worse, as do some sanitary pads, you could always try switching brand to see if it makes a difference.  Things like washing powder can also effect it, have you changed brand recently?

Finally if it persists go to your doctor.  I was put on canesten a couple of times, then on a 6 month course of tablets, then on a different cream and none of them worked, but I went back to the doctor again (thankfully she is very patient!) and she gave me another treatment which has worked wonders.  

Keep persisting, because thrush is a miserable thing to live with.  I do hope it gets better for you


----------



## mrsjaja (Jan 19, 2011)

So glad its not just me - seem to have this every 3 - 4 weeks!!!!!  Have tried all the usual "Cures"  but that tablet/canesten thing seems to clear it in the short term. GP's advice is to get BG "under control".  If only it were that easy


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2011)

Yeah another regular sufferer here also, have tryed all the usual things canasten duo etc underwear, gp said same to me Marcie im like yeah if you think its that easy you try it.......it is a bloomin nightmare to live with and causes no end of heartache for me but I plod on ....


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 19, 2011)

Hi Gail,

I've had problems with recurring thrush all my life. Here is everything I've learnt which helps!

1. See your doctor. Get a prescription for an oral pill & canesten cream.

2. If you can afford it, also buy the Canesten internal cream (instead of the pessary). I find this far more comfortable than the pessary - the pessary makes me feel even more dry & uncomfortable when it's on its way out (sorry if TMI!). The internal cream is 10% clotrimazole I think, rather than just 2% - the external cream.

3. Wear cotton pants & the baggiest trousers possible. Or even better, skirts. Also change your underwear more frequently than normal - at least twice a day.

4. Rather than using soap, use Canesten Care Wash to wash downstairs with. It has no perfume or soap, & I find helps to soothe.

5. When you're feeling very uncomfortable, rinse yourself with cold water frequently, e.g. every time you go to the loo. I don't know if this makes any difference, but it certainly feels good at the time!

6. Eat natural yoghurt. And, although it's messy, apply natural yoghurt to the affected area.

7. Avoid tampons - I can't use them for this reason. For sanitary protection I would recommend Always with Silk - they are much softer & kinder to skin than the standard towels you can get.

8. Drink lots of water.

Hope some of this helps


----------



## Steff (Jan 19, 2011)

bigpurpleduck;213289 -

6. Eat natural yoghurt. And said:
			
		

> *Wow i did not know about applying yoghurt to the area.. must try that thanks Emma x*


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 19, 2011)

Steffie said:


> *Wow i did not know about applying yoghurt to the area.. must try that thanks Emma x*



It sounds bizarre, but it does help. I find after a bad bout my body becomes a bit immune to the Canesten cream, so I use natural yoghurt for a while instead.


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 19, 2011)

I use yoghurt as well, but it hasd to be 'live' yoghurt to work.


----------



## Liz! (Jan 19, 2011)

Don't ever use anything other than Natracare towels or tampons, pure cotton. I use Tea-tree pessaries as I also became immune to Canestan. It can become rife within your body and be very difficult to get rid of not only because of this but because we are great places for it to live, what with our slightly higher than normal sugar levels. So use good bacteria capsules every day in large quantities to replenish your bowel as well.  Try L-Glutamine powder. I've always washed down with cold water. I hate yogurt on me and unless you hold it there with a tampon I don't think it's really that effective, but if you are pregnant it's the only avenue to take.

Since I started using tea-tree pessaries I have got rid of it.


----------



## bigpurpleduck (Jan 19, 2011)

Liz! said:


> Don't ever use anything other than Natracare towels or tampons, pure cotton. I use Tea-tree pessaries as I also became immune to Canestan. It can become rife within your body and be very difficult to get rid of not only because of this but because we are great places for it to live, what with our slightly higher than normal sugar levels. So use good bacteria capsules every day in large quantities to replenish your bowel as well.  Try L-Glutamine powder. I've always washed down with cold water. I hate yogurt on me and unless you hold it there with a tampon I don't think it's really that effective, but if you are pregnant it's the only avenue to take.
> 
> Since I started using tea-tree pessaries I have got rid of it.



I've never heard of Natracare or Tea-tree pessaries! Where can you get these? Might try them next time (there *will* be a next time!).


----------



## Liz! (Jan 19, 2011)

Natracare can be found in Waitrose or Health Food shops. They are so soft! Much nicer than ordinary ones which make you hot as they have plastic in. They work well and have applicators/wings as appropriate. My friend who had cervical cancer was told at the hospital to use them and nothing else. That's good enough for me for a start!

Tea tree pesaries are available from Mistry's, which is an internet site. Tea-tree, you can be allergic to it, so test yourself with some tea tree cream or something first. Tea- tree is a natural antispetic and I use it for all cleaning of things which might be bacterially, virally or fungally affected!


----------



## margie (Jan 19, 2011)

Some people use cloth pads - though I would worry about leaks.  I guess with them you could boil or sterilise them to kill and yeasts on them. 

I don't know if anyone uses a moon or diva cup - or whether they would help or hinder the problem - but they are another alternative to tampons or towels.


----------



## Liz! (Jan 19, 2011)

tried one... but things are just so, er, slippery then i found it impossible to remove!! I either ended up crying or laughing myself silly, and when I tried to picture putting it in, taking it out ina public loo, i decided not to bother any more...


----------



## AlisonM (Jan 19, 2011)

I use a moon cup and it does make a difference. It's not difficult to use but make sure you get the right size, the first one I bought was too big. OUCH! I still get some problems because of the high blood sugars but it's much reduced.


----------

